# 357sig/glock 32 complications



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

Does anyone have some actual hands on experience with the .357sig caliber? Or with the Glock 32? I am really thinking about getting the pistol because of the ballistics and penetration as I'm a 357mag fan. But if anyone has any insights, tips, or advise on this caliber or pistol would be much appreciated.
I'm particularly looking for handling experience as in recoil, etc.. and ergonomics like carrying comfort, ammo prices, etc.. And I'm kinda looking for advice on the Glock choice and any tips or insight on the particular pistol. I'm also fully aware of the ballistics and penetration I'm basically looking for info on experience on the caliber and the pistol, thanks


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a conversion barrel for my Glock 35 in 357 SIG so I can shoot them whem I wish to and carry it for self defense. It is a very accurate cartridge and accurate out to long range. The only drawback is that it does kick in the lightweight plastic pistol and shot to shot recovery is slower than the 9 or 40.

Glock 35 357 SIG conversion barrel - YouTube


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've got a 32c and love it. Shot to shot times can be manageable, but it does take more, consistent work with the pistol. Mine is stock out of the box.

Glock 32C .357Sig on steel - YouTube

yeah, it's close, but check the impacts. Had a little bit of swing still in my transition on the second one, but vertically, they're dead nuts for all extents and purposes.

Ammo is a bit more expensive, and it is a difficult caliber to reload. Ordering ammo online is the cheapest way to stock up.
Recoil is stout and as with any "C" models, they're a bit concussive for the shooter and anyone within a 2 block radius ;-) .
Honestly, unless you're taking slow deliberate "surprise me" kind of shots, the gun does take more work, for defensive type shooting.
Carry wise, it's just like any other gun. It depends on your body type, but I can conceal the 32C all day long in an IWB holster with no one being the wiser.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

These might help.

I want a 357 Sig - Glock Talk

TOP GUNS *357 Sig* Club - Glock Talk and especially this one... VERY positive article on the 357SIG... - Glock Talk

357sig owners - Glock Talk


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks guys that is helpful i didnt know of the shot to shot time problem.. do you think an aftermarket guiderod and spring would help? maybe a stiffer one would throw the cartridge in the chamber quickly?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

It's not the guide rod/spring that slows down shot to shot times... it's the recoil. It's pretty stout. Reacquiring your front sight/sight picture quickly takes a bit longer due to the recoil impulse. That is, of course, if you are concerned about making quality hits and not just spraying rounds down range.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

oh ok so its more of target acquisition right? not a feeding problem, or slow feed?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

45Sidekick said:


> oh ok so its more of target acquisition right? not a feeding problem, or slow feed?


Yes, Target Acquisition.

It's taken me years to be able to get .18-.19 second split times(with good hits) with the .357Sig simply because of the recoil associated with this round.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

thank you zhurdan i thought yall was talking bout slow feed but i can settle with a hard recoiled pistol on target acquisition since im a fan of big bore guns lol but thanks again for the insight


----------

